# mendelssohn question



## tedpon (Mar 22, 2007)

hi,please can someone help? i am looking for a recording of mendelssohn,s violin concerto by[and here is the problem] a violinist called victoria ?????????? recorded within the last 4 or 5 years or less,...this lady performed same on BBC at proms a few yrs back,...she used gut violin strings live and on the studio recordings,...does this ring a bell with any of you?..i have tried a lot of sites , inc amazon but with no joy,..im new to this site,it seems to be great,...cheers,tedpon,


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I think your violinist is Viktoria Mullova.



> Mendelssohn Violin Concerto - BBC Proms - Royal Albert Hall
> Orquesta Simfonica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya/Foster
> 24th July 2002
> "With Viktoria Mullova inflecting her fine-spun tone by the most sparing use of portamenti and sensitive gradations of vibrato, and Foster responding with the deftest of rhythms and textures, this had the contained intentness, almost, of chamber music."
> Bayan Northcott, The Independent, 30 July 2002


A fine violinist, married to conductor André Previn.


----------



## tedpon (Mar 22, 2007)

thank you manuel,thats her,...tedpon,


----------



## tedpon (Mar 22, 2007)

hi again, i just checked around for [ mendelssohn,s violin concerto] by viktoria mullova, theres 1 on EBAYat a crazy price,....manuel, would you or anybody know where i could find it at a normal price?cheers,tedpon.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Mendelssohn-Concertos-Mullova-Gardiner/dp/B000093OS6

Check out her Tchaikovsky and her Paganini (sometime ago I played her 1st movement cadenza over and over, and over again... I love the final pizzicatto before the thrills on double stops)


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

You mean this one:  on eBay  at $12.60 is a crazy price? Seems kinda par for great music on CD's these days ... at least imho.

It's on the Philips label, recorded in May 2003.

I'd pay $12.60 every day of the week and twice on Sunday for music CD's in my region of the country - anything under $15 for me is a steal 

KH


----------



## tedpon (Mar 22, 2007)

hi krummhorn,..i dident see that one at that price, i just seen the one at around $40 $50 $60, cant remember but it was well above £12,...thanks ,will try o find it,...tedpon.


----------



## tedpon (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks all,...i finally bought [viktoria mullova] violin concerto by mendelssohn second hand on EBAY $18 post n pack,..i dont know how i diddent see that first time,...cheers,tedpon.


----------

